# Didn't see it cumming



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Should have gone to Barnard Castle.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

His whole future career is in that box he's carrying. :lol:

Maybe Trump could give him a job ....... err or maybe not.


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Now he has time for a proper eye test.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

His new catch phrase is, "Sneak out to help out."


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Probably full of mail in votes for Biden.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Actually it contains the Scottish devolution handling and Brexit plans.


----------

